# Really bad photo's...



## Ken Morgan (Feb 1, 2010)

OK I have tonnes of work to do, and a friend just sent me this link. http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/ So what do I do? I waste 30 minutes going through it, till I force myself away...

What the hell are folks thinking when they pose for these shots??


----------



## Flea (Feb 1, 2010)

I will never garden again.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 1, 2010)

Flea said:


> I will never garden again.


 
Radishes?


----------



## Carol (Feb 1, 2010)

Aww, I thought the Liederhosen pic was pretty cool.  Then again, it wasn't me in the picture... :lol2:


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 1, 2010)

Carol said:


> Aww, I thought the Liederhosen pic was pretty cool. Then again, it wasn't me in the picture... :lol2:


 
Carol I would pay good $$ to see you in Liederhosen!!


----------



## Carol (Feb 1, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Carol I would pay good $$ to see you in Liederhosen!!



OMG, you wouldn't have to pay money.  I would wear a dirndl in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 1, 2010)

Carol said:


> OMG, you wouldn't have to pay money. I would wear a dirndl in a heartbeat.


 
Sigh...why do you tease me so??


----------



## Carol (Feb 1, 2010)

What can I say?  I'm a sucker for a brainy guy.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing to add, just wanted to point out my lastest internet pet peeve, the ill-used apostrophe.  

An apostrophe marks a possessive noun, so unless a photo can own something, you can't say _photo's_, rather you should just pluralise and write "photos."

I see it all over now.  Weird.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 2, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Nothing to add, just wanted to point out my lastest internet pet peeve, the ill-used apostrophe.
> 
> An apostrophe marks a possessive noun, so unless a photo can own something, you can't say _photo's_, rather you should just pluralise and write "photos."
> 
> I see it all over now. Weird.


 
Thanks, man. I always want to correct punctuation, grammar and spelling, but I lose friends that way.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 2, 2010)

I get paid to do it so I do not mind.


----------



## crushing (Feb 2, 2010)

Omar B said:


> I get paid to do it so I do not mind.


 
What are your thoughts on using commas before coordinators?


----------



## Omar B (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't feel any way about them, it's just the right way to use them, one should not feel any way about tools really.  

You use commas before a coordinator if you are linking separate clauses within the same sentence.

"That guy can be pretty relaxed*, but* knows when to be serious."


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 2, 2010)

I stayed up way too late looking through those awkward photos. I'm sure I could add a few pictures from my past.  

Thanks


----------



## Omar B (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's another one from a topic posted today "Competition Do's and Don'ts"

Unless there's a person/proper noun named "Do" then it's wrong.


----------



## Steve (Feb 2, 2010)

Two things. First, this was among the funniest blogs I've read in a long time. My stomach hurt I laughed so hard. So, thanks for sharing the link.

Second, one of the universal laws of the internet is that any time someone gets anal about punctuation, they inevitably have some kind of error in their own post. 

*Here's another one from a topic posted today "**Competition Do's and Don'ts**"*

_*Unless there's a person named "Do" then it's wrong.*_

I can find at least four errors in this short, two sentence post.  The point being, this is informal communication.  While grammar and diction are important, let's keep things in perspective.  I am functionally a paid writer, but I make mistakes when I post and don't always proofread my stuff.  Things happen.  

I mean, if the moon were made of ribs, would you eat it?  It's an easy question.  Just say, "Yes," and we'll move on.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, love it.  I do it, but get peeved when others do it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 2, 2010)

Omar B said:


> I get paid to do it so I do not mind.


Martial Talk pays you to correct grammar? Dang... then Bob H. owes me a ton of money... I do a lot of corrections when I quote someone. 

BOB!! Where's my check!!

(right... it's in the mail) :lol: 

Good site.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 2, 2010)

Not here silly.  This is what I do when I'm not banging my head on my keyboard.

Just lost a key.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 2, 2010)

Carol said:


> What can I say? I'm a sucker for a brainy guy.


 
Sweetheart, you warm the cockles of my heart.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't afford to pay for the corrections as I'm broke after paying for my own. 

Funny blog. I recognized at least 1 photogs work in there.  LOL!


----------



## Omar B (Feb 2, 2010)

Own up Bob, you took at least 3 of those!  I recognize the lighting scheme.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 2, 2010)

No way!  Ain't mine. I've never been that drunk!


----------



## Omar B (Feb 2, 2010)

Drunk no, stoned though.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 2, 2010)

I didn't inhale!


----------



## Omar B (Feb 2, 2010)

So it was you!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 2, 2010)

I plead a 5th (of Jack)


----------



## Omar B (Feb 3, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> No way!  Ain't mine. I've never been that drunk!



Watch what you say, you've just contradicted yourself?  Plead the 5th of Jack all you want.  Maybe you are drunk now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 3, 2010)

Why's the rum always gone?
irate:


----------



## Omar B (Feb 3, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Why's the rum always gone?
> irate:



Hey how ya doin'?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't remember last night, and theres 40 pictures of catbutt on my desktop.  
I blame Bush.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 3, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Here's another one from a topic posted today "Competition Do's and Don'ts"
> 
> Unless there's a person/proper noun named "Do" then it's wrong.


 
Yea being a dumb hick is worth its wieght in gold,,,,


----------

